# HAS Contest 2014



## Ivan Lugovic (15 Jul 2014)

Hello everybody,

just like last 2 years: 

HAS Contest 2012 (*link*)
HAS Contest 2013 (*link*)

we held aquascaping contest at our croatian aquascaping site *www.hraquascape.org
*
Our Contest is special because contestants had a task to keep aquascape journal for three months (not just the final photo) after which the independent jury of well known aquascapers (Dave Chow, Norbert Sabat and Jurijs Jutjajevs) and votes of forum members decided winner of HAS Contest 2014.


These are top five aquascapes:

*1. Fire is Coming (182l)*




 

*
2. Rediscovery (23l)*



 

*
3. Freshness in the air (30l)*



 

*4. Nature Rhapsody (96l)*



 

*5. Walk on the wild side (31l)*



 

At following link you can find article with all works and jury comments:

*HAS Contest 2014*

There are english and croatian translation following every aquascape.



This year we also had  experimental wabi-kusa journals. 
You can register and see them at:

*http://www.hraquascape.org/forum/viewforum.php?forum_id=38*


Please, feel free to use our Google translator build in app in the left side bar.


Cheers!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Jul 2014)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## allan angus (16 Jul 2014)

all great 1 and 5 are my fav  thanks for the update


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Jul 2014)

5 is amazing at just 30lts. Very skillful deception.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

